# Big Bang Theory - "The Good Guy Fluctuation" OAD 10.27.11



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Can this be the end of the Leonard/Priya relationship? PLEASE!?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder if Leonard will go back to Alice no that Pria is (obviously) history.

I sure wouldn't mind seeing more of Alice around.

I thought the scene with Leonard and Penny was well done.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

When Sheldon shocked himself in the head at the end there I laughed out loud as hard as I have over anything on a screen in _years_.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, hopefully Pria is a goner. The new girl and Leonard seem to make a very good couple, but I don't think there's any way she'll take him back going by how disappointed she was with him. Leonard goes from two girls to zero. [Nelson] Ha! Ha! [/Nelson]

I got a charge out of Sheldon's final prank. He finally 'got' how to do it right.

Bernadette seems to be fitting in just right at the Walowitz household.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Pria thing is so lame and I did not really like the character that much. I love Bernadette yelling just like the mother. 
I loved the scene with Raj and the snake. (beautiful snake, anyone know what type it was?)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Leonard as a Thundercat!! Beautiful! And that he wouldn't give the comic up to the girl (at first). 

I loved that Sheldon's first two pranks didn't work. Raj and the snake and Howard and shocker. Then Sheldon shocking himself on the head! 

The final prank was the best!!! Him coming out of the couch and looking like a zombie was awesome.

PLEASE bring Fangirl back!!!

I did think the scene with Penny was nicely done. Though she looked like she had put on some weight. Maybe it was all that mac and cheese.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> The Pria thing is so lame and I did not really like the character that much. I love Bernadette yelling just like the mother.
> I loved the scene with Raj and the snake. (beautiful snake, anyone know what type it was?)


I think it may have been a Corn Snake, but I am not sure if they get that big. My friend breeds them and they are in that color range.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

betts4 said:


> ....... Maybe it was all that mac and cheese.


And the half-pound of butter!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I felt for Leonard's situation. I had something similar happen while in college over the summer, where I successfully resisted a temptation only to find out that my girlfirend hadn't. Makes you wish for a time machine, that's for sure.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Oh, and bring back Alice please.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am another one for the ditch Pria completely and more Alice please!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Took me a few minutes to realize where I recognized Alice from (Dexter S04). 

Funny episode all around. Agree about Sheldon shocking self in the head. Great stuff!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

betts4 said:


> (Trimmed)
> 
> I did think the scene with Penny was nicely done. Though she looked like she had put on some weight. Maybe it was all that mac and cheese.


She did look a little puffy. Maybe a bun in the oven?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So how did it end? TiVo cut off in the middle of Priya's confession.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> And the half-pound of butter!


...and all the Halloween candy...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

YCantAngieRead said:


> So how did it end? TiVo cut off in the middle of Priya's confession.


It's a shame you can't see the video of this, but . .



Spoiler



After Priya confesses to sleeping with her ex, Leonard signs off and leans back into the couch. (Where he's been sitting in Sheldon's spot).

We hear a scream, and Sheldon explodes from under the cushions, made up as a zombie.

(Long pause).

"Bazinga, punk. Now we're even."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> So how did it end? TiVo cut off in the middle of Priya's confession.


Go to CBS.com...they have the full ep to view there....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Spoiler



After Priya confesses to sleeping with her ex, Leonard signs off and leans back into the couch. (Where he's been sitting in Sheldon's spot).



But also the details:



Spoiler



Pria says 'we both screwed up, so it's ok.. it's not a competition' and Leonard replies 'Yes it is.. and you won'.. and then signs off.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> And the half-pound of butter!


And all that Halloween candy!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh. I sort of thought the confession was going to be the bazinga. I like it better that it's not.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Took me a few minutes to realize where I recognized Alice from (Dexter S04).


I was trying to place her also. She is in True Blood's last season. For the guys



Spoiler



you can see her naughty bits on that show.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I love that they kept Raj's 'Brobdingnagian' desk in Sheldon's office.  :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I love that they kept Raj's 'Brobdingnagian' desk in Sheldon's office.  :up:


Me too. It took me aminute, but then I laughed.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Spoiler



For more "interesting" pics of "Alice", just search google images for "Courtney Ford dexter" with safesearch off - Definately NSFW


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

"If my tongue stud freaks you out, you're in for a real shock shortly" (can't remember exact wording) I actually laughed out loud 

I liked this ep, but I have a soft spot for Halloween themed episodes so I am easy to please.

Z


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> "If my tongue stud freaks you out, you're in for a real shock shortly" (can't remember exact wording) I actually laughed out loud


A rare example of a pornographic joke that's appropriate for family viewing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

verdugan said:


> And all that Halloween candy!


Smeek...


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

We loved it, and yes hopefully this is the end of Priya... Tired of watching a LD relationship on TV.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A rare example of a pornographic joke that's appropriate for family viewing.


Pornographic? Really?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Pornographic? Really?


She _was_ referring to giving head.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> She _was_ referring to giving head.


Umm, so she wasn't. She was referring to other piercings he was unable to see at that moment.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Umm, so she wasn't. She was referring to other piercings he was unable to see at that moment.


I'll have to watch it again, but I thought she made a comment about if he liked how she kissed with the tongue stud, wait until she does other things with it.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> I'll have to watch it again, but I thought she made a comment about if he liked how she kissed with the tongue stud, wait until she does other things with it.


No, she said that if her tongue stud shocks him, he's in for a real surprise later.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> No, she said that if her tongue stud shocks him, he's in for a real surprise later.


Just watched, you're right. Although I like my interpretation better


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> And the half-pound of butter!


Especially considering you could see half of it unmelted in the pot as she dished it out. Somebody's gonna have several _really_ buttery bites of mac&cheese...


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Tangent said:


> Especially considering you could see half of it unmelted in the pot as she dished it out. Somebody's gonna have several _really_ buttery bites of mac&cheese...


Well, she did continue to mix after she put it in the bowl. FWIW, from my poor college days I know that while better, the butter isn't needed. You can make very satisfying Kraft Mac and cheese in a hit pot by leaving a bit of extra water when you drain the macaroni.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> I'll have to watch it again, but I thought she made a comment about if he liked how she kissed with the tongue stud, wait until she does other things with it.


I thought it was about how if he was freaked by that stud, wait until he found another one in a little while...


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

ct1 said:


> I thought it was about how if he was freaked by that stud, wait until he found another one in a little while...


I took it as the oral reference as well, and by means of this debate have re-enforced its effectiveness as a joke.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm 100% in the "you're going to find more metal soon, somewhere the sun don't shine" camp. We need a poll!

I don't know if I'd call it pornographic, but it's definitely not a joke I'd want to explain to my kids. (Which is why they don't watch BBT!)


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> She _was_ referring to giving head.





Fleegle said:


> Umm, so she wasn't. She was referring to other piercings he was unable to see at that moment.


I think either one works, and either one is equally "suggestive" and thus sneaking something a bit more adult into the show than the censors would like.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Robin said:


> I'm 100% in the "you're going to find more metal soon, somewhere the sun don't shine" camp. We need a *pole!*...


FYP


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A rare example of a pornographic joke that's appropriate for family viewing.


Not appropriate for family viewing. I don't want my children thinking about what that might mean and I don't want to explain it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> No, she said that if her tongue stud shocks him, he's in for a real surprise later.





ct1 said:


> I thought it was about how if he was freaked by that stud, wait until he found another one in a little while...





Robin said:


> I'm 100% in the "you're going to find more metal soon, somewhere the sun don't shine" camp. We need a poll!


Count me in this group as well. Was not a joke about oral.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought it was an oral joke.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I definitely figured it was a joke about a piercing in another particular place on the body.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It can't be oral. He was SURPRISED by it in her mouth. If it just continued to be her mouth it wouldn't be a SURPRISE when she, uh, touched it to another body part.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I definitely took it as a piercing in another location.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Who'd ever thunk we'd be debating the location of piercings in a BBT thread?



Personally, I think that Leonard was about to be vajazzled, if he hadn't blown it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I thought it was an oral joke.


It certainly WAS an oral joke....she told it with her mouth....


----------



## Dobey (Nov 7, 2005)

Robin said:


> It can't be oral. He was SURPRISED by it in her mouth. If it just continued to be her mouth it wouldn't be a SURPRISE when she, uh, touched it to another body part.


It would be if he had never experienced that before!

100% in the oral camp here.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Robin said:


> It can't be oral. He was SURPRISED by it in her mouth. If it just continued to be her mouth it wouldn't be a SURPRISE when she, uh, touched it to another body part.


See, I understood it as 'he'd be pleasantly surprised by how that stud feels elsewhere when she touches another body part with it', not that there was another stud elsewhere.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

But he actually wasn't surprised by the tongue stud -- he was thinking about how to break the news he had a girlfriend. SHE asked if it was the tongue stud that surprised him:



BBT said:


> Leonard: I can't....can't do this..
> 
> Alice: Is it my tongue stud, because if that freaks you out, you're in for a real surprise later on.
> 
> Leonard: No, no....


I'm willing to bet it's the _existence_ of other piercings that she's referring to (a "real" surprise), and not the potential _activity_ that might happen later on. If it was just the _activity_, it wouldn't be a "real" surprise, now would it?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I took it to mean another piercing, in another location.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dobey said:


> It would be if he had never experienced that before...


It would NOT be a surprise since he would know she has a tongue stud. It might be, shall we say, interesting for him. But, by definition, it would not be a surprise....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I figured she had a labial piercing after the joke but 1. I suspect that not too many children know about that type of piercing. 2. I suspect many adults don't either.

I just know interesting people.  

BTW - If you are able to understand the word labial, then you are old enough for this post.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I thought it was a head joke. It's not the words but how she said them. Like, 'you may not like the stud while we are kissing, but you'll like it later.'

I am willing to grant that my understanding could be wrong.

Oh, and the google search for Alice was very nice.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought it meant a piercing in another part of the body that would surprise him. Never thought about the oral, but now that I have, well maybe that was what was implied.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I thought it meant a piercing in another part of the body that would surprise him. Never thought about the oral, but now that I have, well maybe that was what was implied.


No, you were right the first time.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Robin said:


> It can't be oral. He was SURPRISED by it in her mouth. If it just continued to be her mouth it wouldn't be a SURPRISE when she, uh, touched it to another body part.


She was saying that if he was weirded out by the feeling of kissing her with her tongue stud, he would be in for a surprise later, the surprise being the weird feeling of being blown by a girl with a tongue stud.

That was my immediate interpretation of it.

EDIT: I just asked my GF, and she had interpreted it the other way, that the surprise would be a clit piercing. So I guess it's 50/50.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm 100% in the "you're going to find more metal soon, somewhere the sun don't shine" camp. We need a poll!


It was definitely a reference to other piercings elsewhere.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> She was saying that if he was weirded out by the feeling of kissing her with her tongue stud, he would be in for a surprise later, the surprise being the weird feeling of being blown by a girl with a tongue stud.
> 
> That was my immediate interpretation of it.
> 
> EDIT: I just asked my GF, and she had interpreted it the other way, that the surprise would be a clit piercing. So I guess it's 50/50.


I wonder if more guys thought of it one way and we women thought of it as the other way.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I asked my husband and he thought it was a clit piercing too, hadn't occurred to him either it was about oral. Well, her GIVING oral.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

There are multiple things down there that can be pierced.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Guys, guys, the point is, it could be either way and not even the writers have to have chosen one. The ambiguity is possibly intentional and possibly part of the joke. There's not necessarily a "right answer". Remember, the whole point here is that they snuck something suggestive into the show; "suggestive" by its nature is not "explicit".


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> It was definitely a reference to other piercings elsewhere.


My thought was that she was referring to other uses of that tongue stud. But as the previous poster said it was left ambiguous enough that it could have meant either. So, unless we have seen statements from the writers then there is no way any of us can say it was "definitely" one meaning or another.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gaunt!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Gaunt!


Goth!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I took it to mean that she was actually a man and that he was going to be surprised at her penis piercing in a few minutes when he saw it.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I took it to mean that she was actually a man and that he was going to be surprised at her penis piercing in a few minutes when he saw it.


If that was the case, I don't think the piercing would be the important part of the surprise.

L-O-L-A Lola!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think it was purposely ambiguous by the writers. I think people are misinterpreting it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I agree with TB. To me, it's pretty clear what she meant.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> I agree with TB. To me, it's pretty clear what she meant.


Problem is, it's equally clear to the people who are wrong.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Problem is, it's equally clear to the people who are wrong.


Just because Sun is naked in a bed with Jae, doesn't mean that she cheated on Jin.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> She did look a little puffy. Maybe a bun in the oven?


Yeah, I immediately thought it was "the pregnancy hiding game". But then when we saw her come out, she didn't seem noticeably bigger...

But she DID just get engaged... Now we know it's a shotgun thing.. heh heh.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A rare example of a pornographic joke that's appropriate for family viewing.


...and how was it appropriate? (I made the same leap that others a few down made, apparently the WRONG leap.)

edit: corrected that I apparently made the 'wrong' leap. I thought it was an oral reference too.

(Would a Monica Lewinsky joke be appropriate for family viewing?)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think it was appropriate because it would just sail over the heads of children who are too young for it. That is, not only would they not get it, but they probably wouldn't even realize they were missing anything.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Add my husband to the "another piercing in another location" camp.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think it was purposely ambiguous by the writers. I think people are misinterpreting it.


FYI, I tweeted Bill Prady and asked which one he meant.

His reply?

"You Pick" 

http://twitter.com/?from=emailheade...4576664#!/billprady/status/131225431394369536


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So we're all correct, then.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

While watching, I considered oral, but decided on piercing. 

"Is it my tongue stud? Because if that freaks you out you're in for a real surprise later on." He already knows she has a tongue stud, so later on wouldn't be "a real surprise" if it were oral.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> ...He already knows she has a tongue stud, so later on wouldn't be "a real surprise" if it were oral.


Smeek.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> So we're all correct, then.


No, just me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Robin said:


> I asked my husband and he thought it was a clit piercing too, hadn't occurred to him either it was about oral. Well, her GIVING oral.


My first thought was something just slightly lower and that he might have his hands on sooner - b00bies.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I figured she had a labial piercing after the joke but 1. I suspect that not too many children know about that type of piercing. 2. I suspect many adults don't either.
> 
> I just know interesting people.
> 
> BTW - If you are able to understand the word labial, then you are old enough for this post.


At first I thought she meant oral, than thought about it and thought she meant labial or some other interesting piercing (clitoral?, nipples?), so actually I think the joke was open ended enough that it could mean either of those things and be correct.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

BTW, IMO, piercings.....gross....but that's me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't have the show on DVR anymore but didn't she look down when she said the line? I am for sure in the piercing down below camp. Still cannot read that line as oral.

As for the tweet, if I wrote the line, I would deflect and make myself seem more clever than I am (I need all the help I need).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> While watching, I considered oral, but decided on piercing.
> 
> "Is it my tongue stud? Because if that freaks you out you're in for a real surprise later on." He already knows she has a tongue stud, so later on wouldn't be "a real surprise" if it were oral.


Or it could be, if he's freaked out by the feeling of the stud in his mouth, just wait until you feel it 'down there'.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Or it could be, if he's freaked out by the feeling of the stud in his mouth, just wait until you feel it 'down there'.


But he wasn't "freaked out" -- see: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8782305#post8782305


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Hank said:


> But he wasn't "freaked out" -- see: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8782305#post8782305


I know, that's what Alice was suggesting.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Good grief, we are nerds.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

This, of course, needs to be a poll - Where is the mystery ring? Clitoral, Areola, Penile, Anal, Big Toe?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

You forgot labial.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8785356#post8785356


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I still go for tongue, as many claim the reason for them is to enhance oral sex. To me, that's the surprise he's in for later on.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I still go for tongue


giggity!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

If she would have said he would be "shocked" later instead of "surprised", then I would have thought it meant oral sex because her tongue stud would have created a sausage static shock (or Tonsil Torpedo Taser, if you will).


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Good grief, we are nerds.


You're just now realizing this? Because if that freaks you out you're in for a real surprise later on.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Definitely in the "other location" camp, here.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Definitely an exotic piercing reference.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Wilhite said:


> You're just now realizing this? Because if that freaks you out you're in for a real surprise later on.


Well played, sir, well played.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I saw there were 4 pages of posts for this thread and could not think of what was so interesting about this episode.

I see now how wrong I was. I love TCF.

Jin did cheat. Goth. Piercing "down there".

I have so ruled.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I saw there were 4 pages of posts for this thread and could not think of what was so interesting about this episode.
> 
> I see now how wrong I was. I love TCF.
> 
> ...


FYP. Otherwise, all true.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Anubys said:


> ...
> 
> I have so ruled.


:up:



Well done!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I saw there were 4 pages of posts for this thread ...


   What?! WHAT!!!??? I only have 2+ pages.....what am I missing!?!?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> What?! WHAT!!!??? I only have 2+ pages.....what am I missing!?!?


Depends on how you view. I have 7 pages on iPad app.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Other location. Seemed pretty obvious to me, and I still don't see how it can be interpreted another way. People are just trying to rationalize their incorrect interpretations of a very obvious straight forward statement.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Flop said:


> Other location. Seemed pretty obvious to me, and I still don't see how it can be interpreted another way.


You need a better imagination.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm 100% in the "you're going to find more metal soon, somewhere the sun don't shine" camp. We need a poll!


This.



Robin said:


> I don't know if I'd call it pornographic, but it's definitely not a joke I'd want to explain to my kids. (Which is why they don't watch BBT!)


And this! BBT isn't exactly family viewing, even at 8. Not for my family anyway (they are almost 9 and 5, so they're in bed when it starts, not that we watch anything live).


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Totally agree that BBT (and that other Lorre show) is NOT family viewing.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I saw there were 4 pages of posts for this thread and could not think of what was so interesting about this episode.
> 
> I see now how wrong I was. I love TCF.
> 
> ...


What Anubys said!


----------

